# Quick Q for the hunters



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

Just a quick one for the hunters out there.

I went out yesterday and took my 19 month old with me on a little walking, stalking and hunting excursion with my latest frame.

I lined a wood-pigeon up from about 30 yards, let the shot fly only to find the wood pigeon was spooked by the slap of the bands and flighted just before impact. Unfortunately for me this one got away as the shot was dead on but hit lower as the bird flighted.

Does anyone have any advice on reducing the audible noise from the bands or is it a case of just stalking closer to them to reduce the reaction distance?

For those of you interested, the rig was my lightweight ranger frame made from HDPE fitted with double TBG tapered from 25mm to 15mm at the pouch. I was firing 10mm hex nuts weighing 10 grams using a standard 32 inch draw from frame to under eye.

Thanks in advance


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm not a hunter... AFAIK tubes are less noise than flat bands.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Heavier ammo or lighter bands with less taper.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Develop your hunting skills . . . Stealth and the ability to stalk your prey are a big part of being a good hunter. Often, when I'm not hunting, its fun to practice stalking techniqes, trying to see how close you can get to your intended prey. I wouldn't take a shot at more than 15 yards when hunting with a slingshot, prefer 10 yards or less. At closer distances your shot has more speed, killing-power, accuracy, and gives your prey less time to react.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I find TBG bands make a lot of noise. Tubes do not make as much noise. For my other recommendations, we need to use more precise terminology. Please look at these illustrations:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11772-slingshot-glossary-and-slang/?p=149777

An OTT configuration makes less noise than either an OTF configuration or a BSS configuration. A true TTF configuration makes the least noise of all, but you need to have a fairly wide fork separation to avoid having the bands foul the shot.

Remember: here I am using precise terminology. Many folks on this forum use "TTF" for anything other than OTT, probably in the mistaken belief that an OTT band configuration will propel the ammo over the fork tips.

And as others have already pointed out, getting as close to the game as possible is the real key ... less reaction time for the game.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

I believe that archers attach something to the string near the bow tips to stop the smack of the string on the bow limb. So maybe some foam, or similar, temporarily attached [ just for hunting purposes] on the shooters side of the frame to stop the slap. I dunno, I don't know enough. Just a thought. Harry


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

HarryBee said:


> I believe that archers attach something to the string near the bow tips to stop the smack of the string on the bow limb. So maybe some foam, or similar, temporarily attached [ just for hunting purposes] on the shooters side of the frame to stop the slap. I dunno, I don't know enough. Just a thought. Harry


Or maybe on the other side. Ive just shot my catty and I can't even tell where the noise is coming from! lol.


----------



## forkfinder (May 18, 2013)

One thing I noticed with William Hays or Bill as he is called on this forum after watching his you tube videos on hunting rabbits is he shoots a little low for head-shots because the rabbits tend to crouch down in reaction to hearing the band noise. You might just need to compensate for the birds reaction. I have seen another video of an airgun hunter that swears the birds can sense when and object is flying towards them and after watching his video I would tend to agree. look it up on you tube 




food for thought anyway I know were not shooting at 900 fps at least I'm not ha ha better luck next time


----------



## ceedub (Apr 22, 2013)

A lot or people swear by a head shot, mostly because it is typically a quick clean kill. I shoot center mass, just like any firearms trainer will tell you. Give yourself the smallest chance of missing possible. After all a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush ( even if you have to chase it down and stomp on it to get it in your hand!). Iv also noticed ( I think I have at least) that using a little hand flip on your release will not only save your knuckles from the band slap but also cuts the sound I believe because your diverting the retraction of the bands.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

The sound comes from the band scrunching up against themselves at the end of their power run. Flats are worse because of all that surface area slapping together. All the same tricks that reduce hand-slap will also reduce band-slap and thus noise. Get as much of the energy in the rubber into the ball as possible, and there will be less energy left over to make noise.


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

Cheers for the replies.

@ forkfinder - I remember reading somewhere that birds such as pigeons view the world at about 8 frames per second as opposed to us humans at around 24 frames per second. This is generally why you think you have run one over in your truck but they always manage to fly away at the last second as to them it is moving a lot slower towards them than in our reality.

I guess I'll have to get a little bit closer as the shot I made was spot on target wise for a nice clean kill, the birds upward flight reaction to the sound meant that my ammo hit it somewhat nearer the lower breast area and it managed to brush it off and fly away.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

It was probably not the noise, but he was looking at you. When hunting any game, you should wait until the game looks away before shooting. Also 30 yards is to far away to be shooting at game. Develop you stocking skills to get closer. I always get with in 10 yards for a shot. -- Tex


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

1745 Tubes Looped on a dankung/ bent steel slingshot is Almost silent!

SMS


----------



## AK Rick (Jan 11, 2013)

"I believe that archers attach something to the string near the bow tips to stop the smack of the string on the bow limb. So maybe some foam, or similar, temporarily attached [ just for hunting purposes] on the shooters side of the frame to stop the slap. I dunno, I don't know enough. Just a thought."

Ummmm no, silencers on bow strings slow the vibration of the string more quickly then a bare string alone and break up its profile so that it doesn't cause as much of a shock wave in the air.....but good guess.


----------

